# Audis in the Park - Attendence List...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sunday 8th August 2010 @ Wicksteed Park, Kettering.

For more info:

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk

Can people please post up if they are planning on attending th is year, Cal needs an idea of numbers for our club stand.

Cheers!

People Attending:

Nem
VSpurs
sTTranger - Possibly
SimonQS
Super Josh
barton TT
BigBison
Tony Rigby
Bozzy96
Shurcombe
SimonQS
BigSyd
Wild Woods
SAVTT240
Rustyintegrale
ttrev21 
UKRPG
y3putt
markypoo
Anneymouse
ImolaTT
rockyd78
SpenTT
YELLOW_TT
stevecollier
mctavish
DAZTTC
TT Kate


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm already booked up!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Nem, im guna try and make this but its a week after my engagement party so cannot yet commit :? :?

Wouls i be able to get on the club stand at the last minute ?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Im in


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Me too 

Josh


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a ticket.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

sTTranger said:


> Nem, im guna try and make this but its a week after my engagement party so cannot yet commit :? :?
> 
> Wouls i be able to get on the club stand at the last minute ?


I'm not sure mate. It 'should' be ok, but I've been asked by Cal whos organising the event to get a list together so he can have a good idea of numbers to allocate each club some space.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> Nem, im guna try and make this but its a week after my engagement party so cannot yet commit :? :?
> 
> Wouls i be able to get on the club stand at the last minute ?


Come on mate, I will let you drive up with me :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Nem said:


> Sunday 8th August 2010 @ Wicksteed Park, Kettering.
> 
> For more info:
> 
> ...


Bozzy96
Shurcombe


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

and us x 2 cars


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Put me down mate and I'm taking a flyer on ttrev21 too.

Will let you know if he can't make it... 

Cheers

rich 

PS Attend a dance... :wink: :lol: So an 'a' not an 'e'... :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> its a week after my engagement party so cannot yet commit


Sounds like someone will be under the thumb then :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will be there.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll be there, had a great time last year.....   

Sav..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm working


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I should be there Nick


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

okay, put me down as a provisional, i will try and get confirmation asap, or try and get my future mrs to come with me.

Do you have to pay to get in??

And si, always a pleasure overtakin you mate










Just kiddin, drive up would be great, will fran be coming along, seeing as we are going up north


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

put me down nick ill try and get the old shed up to standard for then :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll come along nick... was good last year...

We still should have won club stand though  :wink: :wink:

are you going to be smoking out the life boat people again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats more like it!

Think I've got all the names updated in the top post now


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Nick..

Put me down as a defo mate...

It'd be a shame not to show off me new QS..  :lol:

Mark


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

y3putt said:


> Nick..
> 
> Put me down as a defo mate...
> 
> ...


Not another QS going, what was that about exclusivity...

Mind you, if a Avus one goes we could have one of each 8)


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> y3putt said:
> 
> 
> > Nick..
> ...


Simon..

I think BigSyd is going in with his Red and Avus QS's...

So I think its just a Black one for a full pack..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoping to make this but not 100% sure I can


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Put me down for this one


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

> Simon..
> 
> I think BigSyd is going in with his Red and Avus QS's...
> 
> So I think its just a Black one for a full pack..


A Black one is GOING so full house on QS's .... :lol: :lol:

SAV...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

It'll be the 225's that are rare on this occasion :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

i should be there also, just need to firm up whether i'm in convoy with a couple of other mates that have audi's


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi could you put me down for this too
thanks


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

decided to just come in the red QS to this, it will be a good show


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> decided to just come in the red QS to this, it will be a good show


thought you was gonna say you wasn't coming at all then... bit dissapointed with the NW turnout, there's usually more than just me and you syd. :?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > decided to just come in the red QS to this, it will be a good show
> ...


i was thinking the same m8..at least me and you will be flying the NW flag [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


Dont where in the world i will be then, but if im on the road i will be there..  
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Think I might make this after all


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

I'm up for this if I can make it!

Spen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

must remember the Lexus back lights this time :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Attendance figures looking good guys.....only 5 weeks to go...keep plugging away!


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Guys! Can't believe advance ticket price £5!!

Is it the same price on the gate??

What's everyone doin?? Are you getting tickets in advance?

Spen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

SpenTT said:


> Guys! Can't believe advance ticket price £5!!
> 
> Is it the same price on the gate??
> 
> ...


Got mine a couple of months ago!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Get your ticket in advance helps to get in a bit quicker as there is always a big car boot sale there every sunday morning plus i believe its cheaper than on the day.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Just ordered mine...


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Nick,

I should be able to make this it looks a cracking event if you could put me down on the list.

Thanks,

Chris (Mctavish)
 TTOC member 00182


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

mctavish said:


> Nick,
> 
> I should be able to make this it looks a cracking event if you could put me down on the list.
> 
> ...


With pleasure 

I think everyone else is already on the list in the first post, don't think I've missed anyone.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Nick can you put me on the list please will defo be there mate. 8)

DAZ


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

question....

I've recieved my audi's in the park stuff today....

now it clearly states



> Advanced ticket for Audis in the Park 2010.
> 
> (Tickets are £5 PER VEHICLE. This allows the car and its occupants into Wicksteed Park on August 8th 2010 ONLY. Please allow 14 days for delivery)


so i'm abit confussed as to what the wristband is for... andwhy there's only 1.... seems abit odd... now if it was for hanging on your mirro i'd understand it... but whats the point in me wearing it on my wrist when the other (potentially 3 occupants) will not be wearing one :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Basically the driver just wears it.you just show your arm to the guy on koisk as you enter and he will wave you straight though without asking you to pay that's what normally happens at wicksteeds events.it will also give you re-entry back into wicksteed if you nip out.like me i might nip back home for lunch only being 1/2 a mile away.


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

im there, have i missed something or does it not say how much camping is?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I will be comming to this one


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

spilz said:


> im there, have i missed something or does it not say how much camping is?


http://www.wicksteedpark.co.uk/camping.aspx


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Can you stick my name down please Nick, who do we pay you or do we get the tickets from the link

cheers steve  


Nem said:


> Sunday 8th August 2010 @ Wicksteed Park, Kettering.
> 
> For more info:
> 
> ...


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Tickets from the link and they will then send you a wristband.


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Ticket now purchased  
See you all there....Dave


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

DI4COV said:


> Ticket now purchased
> See you all there....Dave


Excell3ent Dave, Be good to see ya !!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> DI4COV said:
> 
> 
> > Ticket now purchased
> ...


Are you coming with miss kelly ? or . . . . . . . . . . ?????? :roll: :roll:

Sav...


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cal talked us into coming at Castle Combe todday, so please add us to the list (didn't take much talking to be fair)!


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello Everyone

Just brought my ticket, should have a TT buy then.

What time do we need to get there for and do we park in a special area, not been before!!!!!

Will be nice to meet you all, some of you I have already met at the Flight Tavern a little while ago in Surrey.

L9KYM 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Think I will jst pay at the gate anyone got the post code for my sat nav


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Think I will jst pay at the gate anyone got the post code for my sat nav


NN15 6NJ

What time is everyone planning on getting there for ?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > DI4COV said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: No it'll be kelly. or lonely old me... your face was a picture when you said that... created a very good giggle for me and kelly... (thankfully she didn't take offense) :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

barton TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Think I will jst pay at the gate anyone got the post code for my sat nav
> ...


Cheers


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

i will definately be there just booked a nice hotel with spa and pampering 
thats the car sorted then :lol: :lol: 
might be camping for me


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

I will be there.
just ordered my ticket.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

asdaman said:


> I will be there.
> just ordered my ticket.


top man. think a meet at the usual m way services is called for, do you have a walkie talkie m8


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> asdaman said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there.
> ...


no m8 i aint got one


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi

Would someone please answer my question. What time do we need to get there for?

I have my ticket now and it states to let the organiser know so a space for the car can be saved near to the stand, please advise.

thanks

KYM :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I think i'm going to aim for about 9-30 i live near the venue and it gets very busy first thing sunday as there is alway a massive car boot sale.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Theres 6 of us stopping in Kettering that evening at the Premier Inn (party time of the night) so i think a 9.30am arrival is on the cards !!!! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]..........................................................................[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> Theres 6 of us stopping in Kettering that evening at the Premier Inn (party time of the night) so i think a 9.30am arrival is on the cards !!!! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]..........................................................................[smiley=end.gif]


We may still be up at that time bring on the redbull + V 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Theres 6 of us stopping in Kettering that evening at the Premier Inn (party time of the night) so i think a 9.30am arrival is on the cards !!!! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]..........................................................................[smiley=end.gif]
> ...


Mines a double bottle of Vodka and coke !!!

[smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: going to be fun mate 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> :lol: going to be fun mate
> 
> DAZ


Oh yeah !!!!! whoop whoop !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Ticket just arrived 
see you all there


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Spoke to Ed at APS today he said he hoping to make this event.


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

tickets arrived today.
just need to clean the car now before sunday.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Anybody fancy a group drive up?

Coming from Tunbridge Wells in Kent so if anyone fancies meeting M25ish then let me know. Was thinking M40 for the drive up unless someone knows better...  Not keen on the M1 and the M40 is a fun road and it's the same turn off as APS and a hack across country to finish.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think Nic and I will be coming along to this now - dependent upon the weather 

Charlie


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Anybody fancy a group drive up?
> 
> Coming from Tunbridge Wells in Kent so if anyone fancies meeting M25ish then let me know. Was thinking M40 for the drive up unless someone knows better...  Not keen on the M1 and the M40 is a fun road and it's the same turn off as APS and a hack across country to finish.
> 
> ...


Easy way for you Rich is straight up the M25 M11 then A14 jct 10 all motorway and dual carrage.i'm just off jct 10 and its 1/2 mile for me.90 mins or less for dartford tunnel


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Anybody fancy a group drive up?
> 
> Coming from Tunbridge Wells in Kent so if anyone fancies meeting M25ish then let me know. Was thinking M40 for the drive up unless someone knows better...  Not keen on the M1 and the M40 is a fun road and it's the same turn off as APS and a hack across country to finish.
> 
> ...


Nah, want someone fun to drive up there with!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Nah, want someone fun to drive up there with!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's why I didn't ask you mate. Stopping off every five minutes for a wee, coffee and *** break is not my thing... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, want someone fun to drive up there with!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well I believe the last two.....but with the state of your bladder not so sure about the first :lol: :lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I want to come, but don't have an Audi anymore, just a VW boo..


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like I may be going with Charlie now ..


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

mm very cuddly with three!!

I'm still hoping to be going but will be travelling up early doors as the car wont be that clean prior to arrival


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Should be convoying up with Charlie,weather permitting. So if you see a couple of right Charlies,it'll be us :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just in case people havent seen the other thread...



> AUDIS IN THE PARK 2010......SUNDAY 8th AUGUST...WICKSTEED PARK
> Only ONE WEEK to go!
> 
> LATEST NEWS!!!
> ...


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Is anyone camping on the Saturday night?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm off camping oop north today, and will be making the long journey back Saturday then across to Kettering Sunday morning, so my car won't be clean at all :x still, its full of chip marks, not got the best body. What do you guys usually do, bring camping chairs and flasks etc, and sit by your car?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Anneymouse said:


> What do you guys usually do, bring camping chairs and flasks etc, and sit by your car?


I'm taking my knitting and the News of the World... :wink:


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Anneymouse said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys usually do, bring camping chairs and flasks etc, and sit by your car?
> ...


then I shall not feel so geeky with mine


----------



## jamescutting4 (Mar 6, 2010)

hey,
am i too late to be wanting to join in on this fun???? i have never done anything like this before so have no idea what to do if i can????
if not i take it i can just drive up and park in a corner somewhere and come and admire all of your cars????
cheers james


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

jamescutting4 said:


> hey,
> am i too late to be wanting to join in on this fun???? i have never done anything like this before so have no idea what to do if i can????
> if not i take it i can just drive up and park in a corner somewhere and come and admire all of your cars????
> cheers james


Pay on the day buddy and join in !!!! more the merrier !!!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We've not been given a maximum number for the TT area, so please just pay on the gate and ask to be directed to the TT area


----------



## jamescutting4 (Mar 6, 2010)

i take it my car has to be pretty immaculate???? i mean what kinda things are you expecting from me???? :S i have a 55 plate TT Qs in lovely black, is in pretty good condition (just some bird shit marks from previous owner, oh n it was a women who owned it so the standard scuffed alloys) is this kinda stuff a problem???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamescutting4 said:


> i take it my car has to be pretty immaculate???? i mean what kinda things are you expecting from me???? :S i have a 55 plate TT Qs in lovely black, is in pretty good condition (just some bird shit marks from previous owner, oh n it was a women who owned it so the standard scuffed alloys) is this kinda stuff a problem???


4 wheels and a body will do


----------



## jamescutting4 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sounds good, well probably to late but put me down on the list and i shall see you all there!!! think i might get a hotel for the Saturday night to save getting up to early!!!! and ill try not to disappointed to much with the shininess of my car!!! hope it dont rain


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just turn up and enjoy the day, certainly no expectations of standards to meet. Nice easy day


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

jamescutting4 said:


> Sounds good, well probably to late but put me down on the list and i shall see you all there!!! think i might get a hotel for the Saturday night to save getting up to early!!!! and ill try not to disappointed to much with the shininess of my car!!! hope it dont rain


A few people coming down from the midlands are staying at the Premier Inn Kettering maybe you can join them on saturday for some fun.


----------



## jamescutting4 (Mar 6, 2010)

going to be checking out everyones exhausts, thats my next, to be modification!!! so hope you all have a wide range too look at


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be camping on the Saturday night and a camping virgin :? I did borrow a tent but thought it was to small so just been out and bought one, hope it all fits in the roadster :lol: cant try it out as my car is at the spray shop having the wheels refurbed also bought a canopy add on for the tent but was thinking might use that as a car port for the TT, detached tent with garage, think Ive lost the plot :roll: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So what time is everyone turfing up?

Cheers

rich


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not sure the NW boys have decided on a time yet!!!
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i was looking to get there around 9/9.30


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

From what Nick added I dont think the doors open until 9


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't make this, off to the Nurburgring in the TTS.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Can't make this, off to the Nurburgring in the TTS.


Don't do anything daft.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Can't make this, off to the Nurburgring in the TTS.
> ...


Thought that was the Idea of going !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

jamescutting4 said:


> i take it my car has to be pretty immaculate???? i mean what kinda things are you expecting from me???? :S i have a 55 plate TT Qs in lovely black, is in pretty good condition (just some bird shit marks from previous owner, oh n it was a women who owned it so the standard scuffed alloys) is this kinda stuff a problem???


Cool another Black/Black QS  

Will be good to see you there , hopefully you will make it...

SAV..


----------



## jamescutting4 (Mar 6, 2010)

SAVTT240 said:


> jamescutting4 said:
> 
> 
> > i take it my car has to be pretty immaculate???? i mean what kinda things are you expecting from me???? :S i have a 55 plate TT Qs in lovely black, is in pretty good condition (just some bird shit marks from previous owner, oh n it was a women who owned it so the standard scuffed alloys) is this kinda stuff a problem???
> ...


ye im definately going to be there!! cleared my weekend, told my girlfriend she comes 2nd :wink: :lol: will be interesting to see everyone elses cars, althought i think its going to create a very pricey list of things ill be wanting to


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

jamescutting4 said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > jamescutting4 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Was just like you about a year ago !!!
Will be good to see an unmodded TT QS again   

Very, Very pricey springs to mind :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hopefully I will be coming to this. I'll be at Santa Pod for the weekend so thinking of driving over in the afternoon when I leave the pod


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Hopefully I will be coming to this. I'll be at Santa Pod for the weekend so thinking of driving over in the afternoon when I leave the pod


Neil you are such a chav  :-*

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT51 said:


> Hopefully I will be coming to this. I'll be at Santa Pod for the weekend so thinking of driving over in the afternoon when I leave the pod


I had forgotten about USC [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully I will be coming to this. I'll be at Santa Pod for the weekend so thinking of driving over in the afternoon when I leave the pod
> ...


Ultimate Swingers Club, sod audis in the park !!!!! Im there !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Hopefully I will be coming to this. I'll be at Santa Pod for the weekend so thinking of driving over in the afternoon when I leave the pod


Be good to see you Neil and its only down the road from Santa Pod :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully I will be coming to this. I'll be at Santa Pod for the weekend so thinking of driving over in the afternoon when I leave the pod
> ...


High octane fuels and lads mags girls or old gits looking at cars in a field 

I know where I'm spending most of my weekend :wink:

I won't bore you with any photos on Sunday then Charlie :lol:



markypoo said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully I will be coming to this. I'll be at Santa Pod for the weekend so thinking of driving over in the afternoon when I leave the pod
> ...


Yeah defo Mark I'll hopefully be there mid afternoon are you likely to still be there would like to see the new toy 8)


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah I would think I'll still be there :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

something a bit different with my car  you may like it 8) you may not :roll: Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn :lol: :lol: :lol: (you must be old if you know this line  )


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bigsyd said:


> something a bit different with my car  you may like it 8) you may not :roll: Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn :lol: :lol: :lol: (you must be old if you know this line  )


Come on Syd giz a clue :?: :?: :?:

DAZ


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You've covered the front in some daft fabric thingy ? :lol: :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

He's wrapped the whole bloody car in cling film this time, So funny last year he put it across the front to keep the flies off and after going down the A14 it took me me 20 minutes to get that shredded crap out of my grill from following him, I thought it was snowing on a sunny day at one point !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> He's wrapped the whole bloody car in cling film this time, So funny last year he put it across the front to keep the flies off and after going down the A14 it took me me 20 minutes to get that shredded crap out of my grill from following him, I thought it was snowing on a sunny day at one point !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


you had to be there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

NW guys, i will be at Knutsford services at 7.45 to set off at 8.
Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Are we all clean? It's been pretty wet here most of the day so plan to get up at 5am to give mine a quick wash and then set off around 6.30am.

The weather looks set to be dry with sunny periods in Kettering... 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Did I read somewhere that Ed from APS was going?

Ed? Are you?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Been cloudy/sunny most of the day in kettering gave mine a clean this afternoon just hope we don't get no rain tonight.Yes Ed told me last saturday there was a good chance of coming down for the day as he was not working today lets see if he turns up or not.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Yes Ed told me last saturday there was a good chance of coming down for the day as he was not working .


Nah, that skinny bloke will be out on the tug tonight trying to get laid. I can't believe how much weight the lardy arse has lost... :lol:

I'm jealous... :mrgreen:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nathan has lost weight as well he biking to work now.i think they are having a bet between themselves who can lose the most weight this summer. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Nathan has lost weight as well...


You gotta love those guys. Every time I've been there they've tried to fill me with lamb and mint pasties, bacon sandwiches and packets of crisps.

Now Ed runs (like I used to) and Nathan cycles (like I used to) and I'm the fat bastard... :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Well got mine out on the drive yesterday, machine polished her - looking lovely, got up this morning and got some wax on her too - just detailing to do on the day.

Got an email this morning, went and met the guy a couple of miles away and sold her 

Happy and truely gutted all in one so I'm sorry to say I wont be attending tomorrow whch is really disappointing as I was really lloking forward to tomorrow :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> Well got mine out on the drive yesterday, machine polished her - looking lovely, got up this morning and got some wax on her too...


What did you do, sell your body, her body or your car? And why? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So many old crew leaving. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm keeping mine and the true Mk1 enthusiasts will stick together...

What are you moving in to? :roll:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Rich - there was a thread, its down to work rules so its gone through force rather than want


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What did it go for Rich?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> Hi Rich - there was a thread, its down to work rules so its gone through force rather than want


Dammit mate... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> What did it go for Rich?


You mean me Ian? Not selling mate. Are you at Audis in the Park tomorrow?

Wear the T shirt! 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Oh yeah your called Rich as well ha. Was talking to the other Rich.

No mate not going, busy tomorrow.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Oh yeah your called Rich as well ha. Was talking to the other Rich.
> 
> No mate not going, busy tomorrow.


 :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there any quality food available?

Thanks x


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Is there any quality food available?
> 
> Thanks x


Yes Rich there is food available but its not the cheapest.
http://www.wicksteedpark.co.uk/Where-to-Eat.aspx


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Sun is out in KeTTering looks like its going to be a good day.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

It was boiling hot! Lovely to see so many gleaming TTs  Just what the doctor ordered, plans for my next three pay packets! Great to meet Rich and Charlie too  Rich, you need to give me your Recaros and steering wheel please!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Good to meet up with so many forum faces today - Ian, Steve, Nick, Syd, Linda, Andy, Anney, Charlie, Daz - apologies if I left any out!

Anyway a few pics... 8)










































Yellow's engine looks clean enough to eat a pie off! :lol:

And sorry because the forum is cropping off half the landscape images. C'mon guys sort it out! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

How rude you didn't take a pic of my kerbed alloys, and Polish / Kosovan clean job [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Anneymouse said:


> How rude you didn't take a pic of my kerbed alloys, and Polish / Kosovan clean job [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


I did, but I don't have time to retouch them... :lol:

It's really hard to get decent car pics at these events. Everyone is parked so close together and you get nasty reflections in doors etc. But at least you and I had the sense to park at the back and under the trees - nobody noticed my pot-marked front bumper and scratched headlamp lens... :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Anneymouse said:
> 
> 
> > How rude you didn't take a pic of my kerbed alloys, and Polish / Kosovan clean job [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:
> ...


I did :lol: 8) (teasing!)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Anneymouse said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Anneymouse said:
> ...


Typical.  Did you spot my dirty fingernails too? From cleaning my wheels at silly o'clock this morning... :lol:


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

I missed those!!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully I will be coming to this. I'll be at Santa Pod for the weekend so thinking of driving over in the afternoon when I leave the pod
> ...


Charlie it was pure Chav but an awesome weekend still funny how when all the bad driving is done in a controlled way it suddenly looks so much fun :lol: My boys had a great weekend 8) And I did manage to show up at AITP about 3ish 

Good to see you again Mark - the car looks sweet matey my older boy loved it too 8)

Nice to see a couple of other faces who I remember from the Santa Pod meet a few months ago a little warmer this time round tho 

Andy yellow looks stunning mate good to meet you as well 8)

Also good to meet you Nick and thanks lots for the bonnet strap 

Hopefully anyone that I missed may be going to Ace so see you there :wink:

Neil


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Hopefully anyone that I missed may be going to Ace so see you there :wink:
> 
> Neil


 

Must've just missed you Neil - left around three as I had cats to feed and a two hour plus drive home. You also missed Anneymouse as she left just before me.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Just thought I 'd say,

Great day, Fantastic weather !!! and Thanks to Stuart and Rachael (Shurcombe) and Daz and Gemma (DAZTTC) for a great weekend and a very Alcoholic saturday night in kettering followed by Curry , Its an experience that will be long remembered,    :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]

The Divorcees pub, a must for anybody who's loving the life sucking more mature person !!!     [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

And the Sunday morning Entertainment at the Expense of Steve (VSPURS) "Dude" Wheres my car ?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep a great ay big thanks to Cal for arranging it all [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you to everyone of you that attended yesterday......hope you all had a great day.

Over 400 cars turned up on the day (over double last years figures) and as some of you may have heard, people travelled from all corners of the country to be there!

Its only my 2nd ever AITP so learning by my mistakes unfortunately. Just hope none of it spoilt anyones day.

If i decide to do AITP 2011, I can only hope it will be even bigger and better.

Cheers guys


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

It was a great weekend Calvin, well organised and laid back and Saturday evening was a good laugh so thanks to the Classic Audi guys that made us welcome to join them as I was the only TTForum member camping :roll: :wink: few sore heads in the morning


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cal1470 said:


> Thank you to everyone of you that attended yesterday......hope you all had a great day.
> 
> Over 400 cars turned up on the day (over double last years figures) and as some of you may have heard, people travelled from all corners of the country to be there!
> 
> ...


What mistakes even the weather turned up hope you do do AIP 2011 just make sure I am not on holiday  
Did you get my email about the wristband and flyer mate :?:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Had a grate time Sat/Sunday some very nice cars about.Was good to meet you Rich and put some more face's to car's 8) 
So was there a winner of the show n shine ? Have to say Andy's and syd's car's looked amazingly clean good work guys 

DAZ


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> Had a grate time Sat/Sunday some very nice cars about.Was good to meet you Rich and put some more face's to car's 8)
> So was there a winner of the show n shine ? Have to say Andy's and syd's car's looked amazingly clean good work guys
> 
> DAZ


I won the post 2000 class and the Audi 100 won the pre 2000 class


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Had a grate time Sat/Sunday some very nice cars about.Was good to meet you Rich and put some more face's to car's 8)
> ...


Well done mate would be good to see your QS one day i assume its just as nice. 8)

DAZ


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Few pics from Audi's in the park.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Great Piccys, and thanks for the first one really nice one of the TT !!!!


----------

